# Been learning to drive



## JRuss1977 (Apr 3, 2006)

Iv'e been having driving lessons for a couple of months now. They are going quite well not as bad as I thought seeing as I have been dreading it all these years.

Doesn't sound such a big deal but its a major thing for me. I have been putting it off all this time, as I was so worried about if I would be any good and looking like an idiot in front of all the other drivers on the road.

At my age it made things worse so I have really had to bite the bullet and push myself to do it once and for all.

Anyway going ok so far, quite enjoying it to be honest


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That's awesome! And really inspiring to read, as I'm in the exact same situation. I just haven't actually gone out there and tried to overcome it yet.

I hope they keep going great!


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Same here. I just got a cheap but functional car not too long ago, but I haven't even studied for my restricted yet...


----------



## JRuss1977 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks  well I'm not usually an inspiration to anyone!

Yeah, I know i can't talk really but I think the best thing is to set a date to start and go and do it. I really had to force myself or I know I would never have started. 

I know how hard it can be though, so I'm definitely not trying to say I know best  

People who can drive don't just understand why anyone might not want to.

Well I'll try and keep you posted on how it goes..


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats! That's great! 

I was lucky, I learnt to drive over a year before I got my SA and I really enjoyed it


----------



## shy67 (May 2, 2008)

I'm in the same situation with not driving yet. I'm hoping to get my license this summer.


----------



## JRuss1977 (Apr 3, 2006)

Im not sure how long mine will take , hopefully not too long another couple of months maybe. My problem is that once I do one thing wrong i get in a panic and my concentration goes, meaning I keep making mistakes, but I seem to be getting there as time goes on..


----------

